# Chrome alloy wheel paint



## Whodafunk (Jul 9, 2012)

I've just refurbed my alloys but not happy with the dull silver finish. I'm after some chrome Alloy spray paint but there's not much about. Can anyone recommend some?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

You won't get a chrome finish from aerosol - you could use shadow chrome paint like BMW there's a website that sells wheel paint , have a google search they specialise in all tyoes and colours


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Whodafunk said:


> I've just refurbed my alloys but not happy with the dull silver finish. I'm after some chrome Alloy spray paint but there's not much about. Can anyone recommend some?


Only place I've seen chrome spray is in Halfords. A mate of mine did his wheels with Halfords aerosol chrome spray. I must admit it actually looked alright. So might be worth a look. :thumb:


----------



## Whodafunk (Jul 9, 2012)

Cheers, ill have a look this weekend


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Chrome Spray paint never comes out right. When you laquer it, it just goes silvery. Google a company called Alsa Corp, their chrome spray paint is probably best. However if you do want to try the halfords one, make sure you base is a gloss black and then chrome paint over it.


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

*Mirrachrome*

A company called Alsa do a paint called 'Mirrachrome', ive seen it used on posh yachts....










I suspect it would actualy drive you insane trying to flat and polish it.....


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

J.D said:


> A company called Alsa do a paint called 'Mirrachrome', ive seen it used on posh yachts....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that even legal?
Imagine the glare off it at night from other cars headlights.


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

rob3rto said:


> Is that even legal?
> Imagine the glare off it at night from other cars headlights.


Reverse parking using your wing mirrors would be amusing......


----------

